# Motorleistung steigern von 9,8 auf 15 ps



## eiderfisch2 (23. Januar 2013)

moin moin 
ich habe ne frage an euch und sie lautet , kann man einen 9,8 hp four stroke parsun auf 15 ps aufrüsten , ohne diesen zu verheizen .;+


----------



## Südschwedenfan (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Motorleistung steigern von 9,8 auf 15 ps*

Auch Moin;
Der Parsun soll ja Baugleich mit Yamaha sein, deshalb würde ich mich bei einer Yamaha Vertretung beraten lassen.
Dein Motor ist mit 323 ccm., eigentlich der 15 PS, nur eben gedrosselt.
Wenn der also wieder "aufgemacht" wird, dürfte es keine Probleme mit "Verheizen" geben.
Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## N00blikE05 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Motorleistung steigern von 9,8 auf 15 ps*

Hi,

ich kann dir keine direkte Antworte geben, aber vll hilft es dir weiter. 

Als ich meinen 15 Ps Motor gekauft habe, hats mich stutzig gemacht, dass das Gewicht vom 20 Ps Mercury dem vom 15 Ps Motor gleicht. Ich hab den Verkäufer gefragt ob der einfach nur gedrosselt ist oder nicht? Er meinte dass die beiden Motoren identisch sind bis auf den Punkt mit der Kühlpumpe und der Elektronik. Diese is beim 20 Ps Motor stärker bzw anders als beim 15 PS Motor. Rein theoretisch müsstest du diese Komponenten wechseln und dann müsste es gehen.


Gruß


----------



## Carphuntermichel (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Motorleistung steigern von 9,8 auf 15 ps*

Shell V-Power Tanken und ne Dose Red Bull untermischen :vik:

Gruss Michael

nimms nicht so ernst mein alter:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Don-Machmut (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Motorleistung steigern von 9,8 auf 15 ps*

also ich würde es lassen parsun ist sowieso nicht so doll wie man immer hört #t wen du was mochtest und nicht so viel geld ausgeben möchtest kauf die ein 15 ps tohatsu den kannste schon gebrauchen :vik:


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Motorleistung steigern von 9,8 auf 15 ps*



Südschwedenfan schrieb:


> Auch Moin;
> Der Parsun soll ja Baugleich mit Yamaha sein, deshalb würde ich mich bei einer Yamaha Vertretung beraten lassen.



Es gibt ein paar Unterschiede zwischen den Motoren;
Materialgüte, Fertigungstoleranzen sowie ein paar Kleinigkeiten bei der Motorsteuerung(CDI)

Warum soll er nen Yammihändler aufsuchen?
Wenn mich einer mit ner Kopie meines Produktes behelligen würde, tät ich ihn in die Wüste schicken.|gr:
Warum fragt man eigentlich nicht den Parsundealer?;+


----------



## Südschwedenfan (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Motorleistung steigern von 9,8 auf 15 ps*

Es gibt ein paar Unterschiede zwischen den Motoren;
Materialgüte, Fertigungstoleranzen sowie ein paar Kleinigkeiten bei der Motorsteuerung(CDI)

Das ist mir bekannt, deshalb habe ich mich persönlich auch für Yamaha entschieden.

Er hat diesen Motor aber nun mal, deshalb ist es ja nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass eine YAM Fachwerkstatt dieses Problem für ihn löst, natürlich gegen das nötige Kleingeld und den Verweis, sich beim nächsten mal einen besseren Motor zu Kaufen. (So gewinnt man auch neue Kunden)

Parsun Motoren werden überall verkauft, in Schweden sogar in Billig Einkaufsmärkten, da frage ich mich auch wie das mit dem Service aussehen soll.

Jürgen


----------



## Löwenbäcker (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Motorleistung steigern von 9,8 auf 15 ps*

Meint ihr echt, dass ne Vertragswerkstatt mit ein paar Handgriffen da einen leistungsstärkeren Motor draus machen kann? Wenn dem so wäre, dann würde sich doch jeder das schwächere und billigere Modell kaufen und dann für wenig Geld die Leistung zu steigern. Ich glaub die Teile zur Leistungssteuerung sind sehr teuer und damit wird - wenn überhaupt möglich - eine Leistungssteigerung unwirtschaftlich.


----------



## bennyhill (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Motorleistung steigern von 9,8 auf 15 ps*



Löwenbäcker schrieb:


> Meint ihr echt, dass ne Vertragswerkstatt mit ein paar Handgriffen da einen leistungsstärkeren Motor draus machen kann? Wenn dem so wäre, dann würde sich doch jeder das schwächere und billigere Modell kaufen und dann für wenig Geld die Leistung zu steigern. Ich glaub die Teile zur Leistungssteuerung sind sehr teuer und damit wird - wenn überhaupt möglich - eine Leistungssteigerung unwirtschaftlich.


Du verstehst es nicht, es ist genau andersrum. Der Motor mit der höheren Leistung ist *immer* der Standartrmotor und wird mit relativ einfachen und kostengünstigen Mitteln in der Leistung reduziert.Z.b andere Düsenbestückung, Reduzierung des Ansaug bzw, Auslassquerschnittes und usw. Der große Vorteil für den Hersteller ist, das er quasi 2 Motoren anbieten kann, aber nur Entwicklungskosten für einen Motor hat. Die Japaner nennen das Baukastensystem. Yamaha hat es sogar noch weitergetrieben . Die alten 2 Takt Ausenbordantriebe sind mit Ausnahme der Wasserkühlung mit den Motoradmotoren der RD Serie  Konstruktiv weitgehen identisch.... Dadurch werden erhebliche Entwicklungskosten gespart.


----------



## Löwenbäcker (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Motorleistung steigern von 9,8 auf 15 ps*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht...



Irgendwie scheinst du das nicht zu verstehen. Wieso soll ich mir nen BMW 525 D kaufen, wenn ich den ja ... wie du wohl meinst ... mit ein paar billigen Tricks und Kniffen zum 535 D zaubern kann. Der Motor ist beim 525, 530 und beim 535 D der gleiche. Aber es liegen etliche Tausend Euro dazwischen. Und die Hersteller werden sich sicher Gedanken machen, dass man nicht einfach mit dem Aufspielen neuer Software einen leistungsstärkeren Motor bekommt. Das ist bei BMW nicht anders als bei anderen Motorherstellern.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Motorleistung steigern von 9,8 auf 15 ps*

Es ist tatsächlich so, dass bei Aussenbordern Basismotoren verschiedene Leistungsklassen abdecken. Die Veränderungen der Leistung werden durch verschiedenste Bauteile erreicht- 

Reduzierungen im Abgasstrang
Div. Einspritzdüsen
Flatterventile 
CDI
uvm.

BMW passt als Maßstab kaum.


----------



## Tommes63 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Motorleistung steigern von 9,8 auf 15 ps*

Es geht! Aber die Teile für die Umrüstung gibts nich für umme! Ich hab jetzt die Rechnung nicht parat, aber der Umbau von meinem Yamaha 6/8 Ps (CDI+Vergaser) hat so um die 300-400€ gekostet.

Im Allgemeinen kostet eine "Entdrosselung" mehr, als der stärkere Motor mehr kostet. Eine andere Propellersteigung ist vielleicht auch noch fällig, damit die Leistungssteigerung auch was nützt.

Ich kenne den Parsun nicht, aber vielleicht habt ihr jetzt ne Vorstellung von dem Aufwand.
Wenn kein Händler in der Nähe, dann is die sicherste aber auch umständlichste Metode: beide Explosionszeichnungen inklusive Teilenummern besorgen, vergleichen und was nicht identisch ist, ist der Umbausatz.


----------



## eiderfisch2 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Motorleistung steigern von 9,8 auf 15 ps*

hallo leute , danke für die tipps von euch ,ich werde davon mal was testen und euch dann bescheid geben ob es geklappt hat oder auch nicht.
und nun noch etwas zu dir carphuntermichel #h es hat sich so gelesen als ob du mich kennen würdes |kopfkrat, aber ich weiß leider nicht wer du bist #c, ich kannte mal eine michael , aber der wurde beim carp-angel#w von einer riesiegen schnecke angeschleimmt und ist daran dann schwer erkrankt:c, ich glaube die krankheit heißt schleimmmmmmeeerrrritis :vik::vik:, und wer tankt shell-v power , bei mir gibs nur ( jet a 1)|engel: in die kiste . gr-majo.#g bis heut abend .


----------



## bennyhill (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Motorleistung steigern von 9,8 auf 15 ps*

Wieso soll ich mir nen BMW 525 D kaufen, wenn ich den ja ... wie du wohl  meinst ... mit ein paar billigen Tricks und Kniffen zum 535 D zaubern  kann
Warum wohl, weil es soviele "Genies" wie Dich gibt...... Von so viel Halbwissenden lebt eine ganze Industrie.


----------



## Löwenbäcker (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Motorleistung steigern von 9,8 auf 15 ps*

Es gibt für den 20 PS Honda Motor ein Umrüstkit auf 25 PS. Siehe hier:

http://www.marine-sales.de/1-Aussen...77-Aussenborder-BF-20-auf-25-Umruest-Kit.html


----------



## allegoric (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Motorleistung steigern von 9,8 auf 15 ps*

Das ist ja der Wahnsinn. Da würde ich lieber den alten verticken und nen neuen kaufen. Das wäre mir zu heikel.


----------

